# "Wemyss Castle" and "Elena" (or "Elina)



## Chiad Fhear (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi there

I have a couple of records _"Register of Accounts of Wages and Effects of Deceased Seamen, &c., received and disposed of"_ relating to the _"Wemyss Castle"_ in 1879 and the _"Elena"_ (or _"Elina"_) from 1863.

The 1879 record is for a death in the Bay of Biscay and the earlier one for St Petersburg.

It's a long shot, but can anyone help with details of these old vessels?

Regards

Chiad Fhear


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Chiad Fhear said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have a couple of records _"Register of Accounts of Wages and Effects of Deceased Seamen, &c., received and disposed of"_ relating to the _"Wemyss Castle"_ in 1879 and the _"Elena"_ (or _"Elina"_) from 1863.
> 
> ...


http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=4712http://www.teesbuiltships.co.uk/richardsonduck/elena1862.htm


----------



## Chiad Fhear (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi there

A speedy response! Many, many thanks!

Regards

Chiad Fhear


----------



## Chiad Fhear (Jun 26, 2009)

A.D.FROST said:


> http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=4712http://www.teesbuiltships.co.uk/richardsonduck/elena1862.htm


I've just had some more information passed to me after a search of the "Friends of Dundee City Archives" website http://www.fdca.org.uk where the "Elina is recorded as a schooner, of 90 tons, built in 1856 for one George Taylor and sailed under the command of Captain Anderson - recorded in the Dundee Directories 1858-59 (©*Friends of Dundee City Archives 2012)

Regards

Chiad Fhear


----------

